
Show HN: Della – Django App to Manange Secret Santa/Gift Exchange - avinassh
https://github.com/avinassh/della
======
rpeden
Looks like a fun project!

How do you like working with Django? I used it for a small project earlier
this year and was impressed with how quickly I was able to get it up and
running. I've used Rails for years, but I found that the various bits of
Django I used were more discoverable and easier to understand.

~~~
avinassh
Oh, I love Django. However I don't know Ruby or haven't built anything with
RoR, so I can't really comment on that.

Django is opinionated and comes with lots of goodies to get started quickly.

------
avinassh
The app is very simple and has limited features:

\- User signup (with invite code)

\- Messaging and secret/sneaky messaging (with email notifications)

\- Gallery

\- Admin features - Drawing names, Sending mass emails

Check screenshots here -
[http://avi.im/della/#screenshots](http://avi.im/della/#screenshots)

